# VW Heineken Intake



## KevinBlankGTI (Sep 3, 2007)

Its nearing winter so it was time to swap the CDI with the ol stock airbox... then i figured why use a stupid airbox. I had a nearly empty mini keg in the fridge, im really big in recycling, so i got started. 
Here is what i ended up with
























































Yup


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: VW Heineken Intake (KevinBlankGTI)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now make me one for CIS with the fuel dizzy on top!!


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Heineken Intake (G60syncro)*

saaawwwweeettt. that's recycling at it's finest... i would give you a beer but i think you might still have a buzz from the mini keg










_Modified by Sparknock at 6:57 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

WANT.


----------



## KevinBlankGTI (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha, now for a Warsteiner intake!


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

what happened to "don't drink and drive"?


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (weiRtech)*

omg thats so legit! and matches awesome!


----------



## KevinBlankGTI (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha, my buddys got a gold golf and im making one out of Warsteiner mini keg for him as well. Haha! 
Lets hope i can drink it too!










_Modified by KevinBlankGTI at 2:36 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

Open container!! lol


----------



## borys (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Heineken Intake (KevinBlankGTI)*



























_Modified by borys at 8:31 AM 11-28-2008_


----------



## KevinBlankGTI (Sep 3, 2007)

HAHA thats killer! Now thats the way to take the idea all the way to the finish!
Nice find


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (KevinBlankGTI)*

My baby at WaterFest 11, may she rest in piece. I had keg cans on my Jetta the two years before that too. Got the idea from a fellow autoXer that had one on his MKI Scirocco back in 2001. He did it just to make fun of the ricers.


----------



## KevinBlankGTI (Sep 3, 2007)

Found a Warshiener intake! haha 
Shaddy craftsmanship, but none-the-less a good find. 
















Mine is better!







haha
Heinkien FTW


_Modified by KevinBlankGTI at 10:56 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## On Yer Mk (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: VW Heineken Intake (KevinBlankGTI)*

thats friggin awesome! you should keep the theme going


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Heineken Intake (On Yer Mk)*

not bad


----------



## trigtm (Mar 20, 2006)

F'n awesome!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (trigtm)*

Superb!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

It gives new meaning to a 6-pak intake.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, that's so cool!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

It will take me a day or two to empty out mine, but when I am done, it will be ready to install ....


----------



## ridinonrazors (Jul 18, 2007)

hahha thats hilarious the first one matches the car too. That mk3 would def get a judges attention at a show


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rhussjr)*

One man and one and a half days and it is empty......


----------

